# Number 19



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Once again tell me what you think


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a really good one! I like the crescent moon in the center. It is a very powerful symbol.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Nicely done Zeta  I agree with kjw, this painting is powerful/magical, it's singing out from its center...a creative spirit's energy in living motion.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Yea, the thing in the middle is one of my favorite abstract characters.


----------

